# Arab protester throws a shoe at Bush



## Mei-o (Dec 15, 2008)

Article


Amazing guts.


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2008)

Just saw it at the news. I was surprised by his cat like reflexes and how calm he was


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

just saw it as well, too bad he missed xD


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not too surprised, lol.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 15, 2008)

Saw this a coupe of hours ago. If i was him I would have threw that shoe when he was looking at the other man. He would have had a slower reaction time.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 15, 2008)

I loled when I watched the video. Not 10 seconds into the video and we already have something thrown at Bush XD


----------



## Sephi (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm surprised the president acted so smoothly. very nice.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Dec 15, 2008)

Its funny how he missed twice...


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I'm surprised the president acted so smoothly. very nice.


more like he didn't understand what was happening xD


----------



## JPH (Dec 15, 2008)

lmfao



			
				science said:
			
		

> Just saw it at the news. I was surprised by his cat like reflexes and how calm he was


hell yeah, go bush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They need to be more careful about whom they let into the conference room thing.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 15, 2008)

what if his shoe had a bomb


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> what if his shoe had a bomb


i'm pretty sure they check people before letting em in you know


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 15, 2008)

Enjoy your stay at the current Iraqi prison of choice.  I doubt we'll see that guy again.


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Enjoy your stay at the current Iraqi prison of choice.  I doubt we'll see that guy again.


i disagree. there's a huge payoff waiting for him from the Iranian government. those fuckers >.>


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 15, 2008)

only if the shoe had bomb materials packed in...besides if someone killed bush i'd be surprised if there weren't people dancing in the streets here in the states.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 15, 2008)

Bush: Hey who want to hit me with a shoe?
Guy: *Throws one at him*
Bush: Hey-ho *dodges then laughs* You almost got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guy: *Angry then throws another one* 
Bush: *Dodges then laughs* Any more players?


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 15, 2008)

Bush can dodge shoes, that's a given, but can he dodge issues?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 15, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Bush can dodge shoes, that's a given, but can he dodge issues?



Ohohohohoho!

Good one.


----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Bush can dodge shoes, that's a given, but can he dodge issues?


lol


btw i hate ur sig >.> it tricked me


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 15, 2008)

what a waste of perfectly good shoes


----------



## Anakir (Dec 15, 2008)

I was actually hoping the shoes would hit. No offense to anyone out there that likes Bush, but I am one of those who think he's a total retard.

But life's gonna be tough on Bush now. There probably is as many hate as there is fans of Bush out there. He no longer lives in the White House. His security has basically dropped. This puts his family in danger if anything as well. If there are people who severely hates Bush this much, they would definitely use this to their advantage.

I just really hope the economy gets back together soon.. Good luck to Obama for that. A lot of my aunts and uncles just recently got laid off work. It makes me feel guilty everytime I use money now.


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2008)

Bush grabs shoes after they were thrown, and then this happened:

Shoe guy: "Those are my shoes. Give them back. You are a dog. They don't even fit."


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 15, 2008)

I suppose the arab protestor thought the idea of having shoes thrown at you was quite insole-ting.
>_>


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 15, 2008)

You know, its quite awesome the way he dodged the shoes and acted so calmly about it. Perhaps this came as a suprise and let us see his true side.

WHAT IF HE WAS TROLLING US ALL THIS TIME?


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 15, 2008)

Imagine if Neo got shoes thrown at him


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 15, 2008)

This man is amazing.  I can't describe how proud I am of him.


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 15, 2008)

Did he even take his shoes off before hand?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish those shoes had hit him right in his stinking, lying, murdering mouth!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 15, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> You know, its quite awesome the way he dodged the shoes and acted so calmly about it. Perhaps this came as a suprise and let us see his true side.



no, no, I guess he is just used to having things thrown at him.


----------



## Rod (Dec 15, 2008)

Now here's a sport I could like!


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## da_head (Dec 15, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

>


rofl! go! brock obama!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 15, 2008)

.gif's.... you gotta love 'em


----------



## granville (Dec 15, 2008)

*Waits for someone to do a bullet time scene like the Matrix.*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll be _so_ glad when Bush, and 2008, are nothing more than entries in the history books.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Its funny how he missed twice...


I know!  If your going to go to jail, do it well!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 15, 2008)

You one life of a chance to hit someone and you failed, twice!


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> *You one life of a chance* to hit someone and you failed, twice!


Um...


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd!


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd fix'd.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 15, 2008)

At last, they found 2 weapons of mass destruction


----------



## Sstew (Dec 15, 2008)

Go Bush and his cat like reflexes! Although had that reporter been smart he would have anticipated Bush ducking for that second shoe.


----------



## Prime (Dec 15, 2008)

Amazing reflexes on bush

Also:


----------



## imz (Dec 15, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Amazing reflexes on bush
> 
> Also:



LOL this is the next big sensation after the Zidane headbutt


----------



## ds22 (Dec 15, 2008)

that Iraqi reporter is my hero XD


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 15, 2008)

I remember I used to play with kids at the Mosque and there were these brothers who were Turkish and their dad would get so mad at them, he'd start screaming in Turkish and throw shoes at them.

My dad said one time they were playing in the prayer line and the moment the prayer was over the dad drug them out the main room and was fussing at them, in turkish and he was putting on his shoes, (presumably to go home) appearantly he said something threatening and they ran off down the hall and their dad, who'd just put his shoes on, snatched his shoes off and beaned both of them before they to got the corner. My dad calls him the "Shoe-guy" because he was known for being in the middle of a conversation and then snatching off his shoes and throwing them at his kids when they were being bad.


----------



## science (Dec 15, 2008)

HONESTLY, WHO THROWS A SHOE? I MEAN, THAT REALLY HURT!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 15, 2008)

uh, I am not sure about this, but I think in some arab cultures throwing your shoe at someone is a really big insult.


----------



## ds22 (Dec 15, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> uh, I am not sure about this, but I think in some arab cultures throwing your shoe at someone is a really big insult.


just like raising your middlefinger at someone


----------



## gizmo_gal (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, throwing a shoe can be a sign of contemp, the main purpose is, obviously, to bean them good, but even if you cant aim, its insulting.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Yeah, throwing a shoe can be a sign of contemp, the main purpose is, obviously, to bean them good, but even if you cant aim, its insulting.



In the Muslim world throwing shoes, or hitting someone with a shoe is a massive insult. Remember when they pulled down that statue of Sadam and all those Iraqis were hitting it with a shoe?


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 15, 2008)

If I was there I would congratulate  this man,  I'm guessing  bush wasn't worth his bullet, too bad he didn't get hit with them,  bush is a lying, idiot  politician,  I'm guessing  it's   not a surprise since  he is a politician, how he  became  the president of anything  is beyond me. and he and his follows are all idiots


----------



## xJonny (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol saw this in the news this morning and thought that it was funny how he dodged it.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

"The guy wanted to get on TV and he did, I don't know what his beef is."









God, I love Bush.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

this was posted on another forum days ago, lol



wish that shoe hit him.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 16, 2008)

imz said:
			
		

> LOL this is the next big sensation after the Zidane headbutt



I wonder how much time until someone combine that with Zidane and Leonidas


----------



## granville (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to see someone edit the gifs so he actually gets hit and falls dramatically backwards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also would be good combined with Imma Chargin Ma Laser.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> HONESTLY, WHO THROWS A SHOE? I MEAN, THAT REALLY HURT!









As well as a few more:












And, finally, my absolute favorite:


Spoiler


----------



## Roxas Dusk (Dec 16, 2008)

I love this guy. I heard bush laughed about it. 

~RD~


----------



## Westside (Dec 16, 2008)

Apparently he became a national hero, and a Saudi man was willing to pay $10 million to get him out of the jail.  Plus kids were imitating him with shoes as if he was some super hero.  It was on my local paper, those kids looked so happy playing with those shoes.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Apparently he became a national hero, and a Saudi man was willing to pay $10 million to get him out of the jail.  Plus kids were imitating him with shoes as if he was some super hero.  It was on my local paper, those kids looked so happy playing with those shoes.


Yeah, but he was also badly beaten by security.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 17, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a price to pay for everything.  There was another report that said he will get a minimum of 2 years in jail for assault on a visiting dignitary due to Iraqi law.  Imagine if he would have thrown shoes at Saddam when he was in power.


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Dec 17, 2008)

If he had actually hit Bush with the shoe there would be so many remixes on Youtube. I could just imagine it now...


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 17, 2008)

I see shoes are in short supply in Muslim countries


----------



## kikuchiyo (Dec 17, 2008)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I see shoes are in short supply in Muslim countries



Because we don't wear dirty things into our homes?


----------



## granville (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope they put this in the new year of 2008 Jibjab video!


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 17, 2008)

I wish Bush did get hit and he got what he deserved for his incompetence.  Good thing Saddam is dead otherwise the reporter would be hung or beheaded.


----------



## A4NoOb (Dec 23, 2008)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I wish Bush did get hit and he got what he deserved for his incompetence.  Good thing Saddam is dead otherwise the reporter would be hung or beheaded.



Amazing. I'm pretty sure the stupidity of this post will hit you after rereading it a couple times. You might want to hold onto something in case you fall down.


----------

